# Are There Gremlins Living In My Radio?



## abajan (Jun 27, 2010)

This is likely going to sound strange to many but my car radio (a Prestige P-72) seems to have a mind of its own. For no apparent reason, the volume either suddenly increases to full blast or decreases to zero. This tends to happen more often when the car is in motion. Also, sometimes (again without any input from myself) the balance goes completely to one side, and when the I attempt to auto scan the frequencies, it just keeps going instead of stopping when it reaches a station. These issues are usually resolved when the faceplate is removed for a second or so and then replaced.

What on earth is going on?:4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

abajan said:


> This is likely going to sound strange to many but my car radio (a Prestige P-72) seems to have a mind of its own. For no apparent reason, the volume either suddenly increases to full blast or decreases to zero. This tends to happen more often when the car is in motion. Also, sometimes (again without any input from myself) the balance goes completely to one side, and when the I attempt to auto scan the frequencies, it just keeps going instead of stopping when it reaches a station. These issues are usually resolved when the faceplate is removed for a second or so and then replaced.
> 
> What on earth is going on?:4-dontkno


 I think you answered your own question, the pins on the face plate connection. There either bent broke, or what eva. I'd suggest buying a new head unit.


----------



## abajan (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks, jaggerwild. I’m afraid my present financial situation does not allow me the luxury of purchasing a new head unit. Guess I’ll just have to live with the gremlins for the time being!

Cheers


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

abajan said:


> Thanks, jaggerwild. I’m afraid my present financial situation does not allow me the luxury of purchasing a new head unit. Guess I’ll just have to live with the gremlins for the time being!
> 
> Cheers


 I understand!
Sometimes you can use a pick set to try to align the contact pins, sometimes a jeweler can do it for you as he has very small tools for this type of work.


----------

